# Favourite Seiko Diver



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

OK they've taken a bit of a bashing in the Boring Watch thread, so lets let them have their say!!!

Which is your fav Seiko diver?


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

hippo said:


> OK they've taken a bit of a bashing in the Boring Watch thread, so lets let them have their say!!!
> 
> Which is your fav Seiko diver?


Definitely the cushion cased 6309-7040 - bit of a classic in my view.

Closely followed by the 6105 (both variaties) & the new diver with the 6R15 movement - though I haven't actually seen one of these in the flesh yet.

This is a naff picture of my modded 6309


----------



## Seamaster73 (Jun 25, 2006)

The best I ever owned was the SBDX001 (Marine Master 300), but I was surprised to see how close in quality the new SBDC00x divers with the 6R15 movements are for a fraction of the price. The blue-dialled/blue-bezelled SBDC003 I owned briefly was the best "poor man's Seamaster" I've had through my hands. I was VERY impressed with it. That one would have to be my current favourite.










Still no beating the SKX007K for VFM, though.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

007/9....its a classic aint it?


----------



## dave993cars (Aug 12, 2005)

Hi people

Has to be the Sr15


















Dave S


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

6105

Anyone got a good un to sell me???


----------



## ETCHY (Aug 3, 2004)

007/9 Great watches tough as old boots & cool with it 

Dave


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

My fave Seiko diver ?

That's easy










Both of them









Cheers

Andrew


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

Interesting, lots of different opinions, I just can't decide!!!! I think its the 6105, however the 6306 is lovely too, so it the Tuna, and the MM is well, top of the tree!! Then there are the others too, no still can't choose


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Marinemaster


----------



## BarryW (Feb 20, 2004)

Tunas - 300, 600 and 1000 (both black and gold).

Plus the SLRs.

And a few Samis

Oh - the Solar Prospex.

But need a Sumo and a MM


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Umm tricky....

I havent owned the Marine Master but I have 'fondled' one, very impressive indeed...

I love my classics, the 6309 , 6105 ( the 6105 gets more wear time )

I allways pick up my 300m Tuna Can for swimming/diving......

I would love to have a go on a vintage 600/1000M sometime....

Im not excited by the 62mas even though that was Seikos first diver....

On balance if I had a choice I would say Marine Master for all round goodness


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

jasonm said:


> Umm tricky....
> 
> but I have 'fondled' one, very impressive indeed...


----------



## Jonmurgie (Feb 11, 2007)

No question... 6105










Though TBH they are ALL pretty damned great and although common that is no bad thing...


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

7002-7000 for me - I prefer the square markers.


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

has anyone ever had a SKX173?


----------



## nursegladys (Aug 4, 2006)

I haven't


----------



## ditchdiger (Jun 23, 2007)

i love my atlas,at last i have tracked down a original seiko bezel insert [a real keeper]

for it with a straight 1,cant get the bezel of though [any tips]

so here it is laid on top

on its way is a 7002/7000 which i also like the look of no day........


----------



## Seamaster73 (Jun 25, 2006)

hippo said:


> has anyone ever had a SKX173?


Yes. Identical to the 007, save for the dial/indices/second hand. They are intended for the North American market.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

No surprise from me









*Seiko/RLT SKZ211, cal.7S36. 23 Jewels, made in April 2005*


----------



## nursegladys (Aug 4, 2006)

oooo these are growing on me Mac, nice looking watch


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Having got a 6105 & 6309 there both keepers for sure and I can't decide which one I like more, as for others that I want I suppose it's got to be a MM


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

This one has to be mine.


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Griff you have PM!


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

The Landmaster SBDX007 get's my vote, I think it just about qualifies as a diver


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

nice







watch.......like the cuffs, are they double cuffs? Touch of class mate


----------



## ditchdiger (Jun 23, 2007)

now the insert is installed

looks fantastic, realy pleased



















your white atlas would look even better with a black bezel..............................


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

is the atlas a diver?


----------



## ditchdiger (Jun 23, 2007)

it is if you go in the water with it

its 200m wr and got a bezel................................................


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

ditchdiger said:


> it is if you go in the water with it
> 
> its 200m wr and got a bezel................................................


i stand corrected!


----------



## ditchdiger (Jun 23, 2007)

mines shark resistent as well.................................


----------

